# Which FNAF character would you snuggle?



## Rap_Daniel (Nov 14, 2022)

Assuming ofc they didn't try to eat you lol

I would cuddle Roxanne Wolf in a heartbeat.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 14, 2022)

Hmm...Genuinely good question.

I'd probably snuggle with Funtime Foxy, as I just like him for some reason.


----------



## Belladonna_Mandrake (Nov 14, 2022)

Probs Glamrock Freddie


----------



## Vino The Strange-One (Nov 14, 2022)

None, everyone is made of metal. Isn't really material cuddle. 

But Glamrock Freddy I will definitely hug.


----------



## Dragon64 (Nov 15, 2022)

I would like to snuggle with Roxy and Funtime Foxy


----------



## Artboy1 (Nov 16, 2022)

I know that it might be a weird option, but... I'd like to hug Mangle. After everything that happened to them, they deserve good and lovely hugs^^ And of course I'd tried to fix them too(honestly I'd tried to fix everyone as best as possible).

But if they are not an option, Roxanne Wolf or Toy Bonnie.


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 16, 2022)

Artboy1 said:


> I know that it might be a weird option, but... I'd like to hug Mangle. After everything that happened to them, they deserve good and lovely hugs^^ And of course I'd tried to fix them too(honestly I'd tried to fix everyone as best as possible).
> 
> But if they are not an option, Roxanne Wolf or Toy Bonnie.


Here, have some spare Toy Foxy parts! That should help you repair them! Unlike those lazy Fazbear employees...


----------



## Artboy1 (Nov 16, 2022)

Amepix said:


> Here, have some spare Toy Foxy parts! That should help you repair them! Unlike those lazy Fazbear employees...


Thank you^^ *Excitedly run fixing Toy Foxy/Mangle.*


----------



## RamblingRenegade (Nov 16, 2022)

Don't Yiff the Electronics... There was a parody game I think where think that was the point, a couple of years ago


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 16, 2022)

RamblingRenegade said:


> Don't Yiff the Electronics... There was a parody game I think where think that was the point, a couple of years ago


Day Shift at Freddy's?


----------



## FoxZarz (Nov 16, 2022)

idk, they are made of metal, it wouldn't be comfortable to hug them
AND i look way too similar to Foxy, i don't want to have a dude screaming with a flashlight pointing it to me


----------



## Amepix Will Win (Nov 16, 2022)

FoxZarz said:


> idk, they are made of metal, it wouldn't be comfortable to hug them
> AND i look way too similar to Foxy, i don't want to have a dude screaming with a flashlight pointing it to me


AHHHHHHHHHHHH!!! IT'S FOXY!!! GET THE FLASHLIGHT!!!


----------



## TyraWadman (Nov 16, 2022)

I don't know, but the new designs be stylin~


----------

